# A bit gross



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys! This is my first post and I have a rather urgent matter I think so this will hopefully suffice as my introduction. A quick review: I have successfully raised chickens for a year. I currently own three hens a roo and two ducks. A few of my gals got taken by an owl! Can you believe that? It was a bit of a reality check and I was depressed but now I have a Fort Nox (is that how you spell it? Haha) chicken coop. My gals and guy have a nice big area of fenced in land with a permanent chicken tractor as a coop. I didnt really understand back then haha. The ducks have a big ol' kiddy pool, but now something worse than a predator has envaded the coop. I quite honestly don't think that it is THAT awful but please correct me if I am wrong! I was hanging out with the hens and I noticed one making a lot of noise. If you are squeemish you may want to stop reading! It looked as if it was "eliminating waste" but a red ballish type thing looked like it was coming out. The chicken pooped, but it was very watery and clearish. It went back in when it was finished. There is nothing dangerous the chicken could eat, they all have free access to food and water at all times. Any suggestions to what it is? Or how to fix it? None of the other hens have it, but I wonder if it is contagious? Thanks for any help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a poor description. From what you said it sounds like a hung egg. You need to examine that girl, watch her and relay what you see in her behavior.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like she has a prolapse and the noise she was making may be a noise of pain...if she is prolapsed she will also have pain when she has an egg. There really is no fix for a prolapse but it helps if the hens are not overfed so as to eliminate big fat storage around the vent and reproductive organs, which is the primary cause of prolapse.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't really examine her closely because she is very skittish and if I went any closer she would run away, but I will try! If it is a hung egg, could you please explain what I could do and the hazards of it? Thanks!


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Bee said:


> Sounds like she has a prolapse and the noise she was making may be a noise of pain...if she is prolapsed she will also have pain when she has an egg. There really is no fix for a prolapse but it helps if the hens are not overfed so as to eliminate big fat storage around the vent and reproductive organs, which is the primary cause of prolapse.


Oh, I really hope she isn't suffering. I might have to put her asleep if she is, I really hope it doesn't come to that. Should I watch her eggs? Like, if there is blood or oddly shapen eggs? She lays white ones, and I am pretty sure she is a white leghorn


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Before making any decisions you need to know what you're dealing with. Do a very careful assessment, prolapse can be dealt with. The egg thing, if that's what it is, can be more difficult.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, trust me ending a living things life is the LAST resort!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a hen with prolapse vent. Kept her in a crate with very little light. Washed area daily and used Preparation H. After about a month she looked good and put her back outside with the other girls. She is laying eggs again.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay, i do not think it is that. She layed an egg today and it was normal size, color, weight. I cracked it open and it was fine. I finally grabbed her and flipped her over but I did not see anything wrong. I have not seen her poop today, but I think whatever it is won't affect her. Any ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its very hard to know from your description but it sounds like she had a tough time laying that egg. Are they receiving calcium?


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

How can you come to that conclusion? And yeah they get oyster shells, i just recently put it in a seperate food bowl because the ducks are not supposed to eat them until they lay eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From your description. Its the only thing that makes sense. You were seeing her pushing to get that egg out. When its a problem that's when prolapse can happen. It sounds like she got it out before that point.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh........ No! Hahaha, sorry if I didnt make this clear, I just collected the eggs not watched her lay it! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> I had a hen with prolapse vent. Kept her in a crate with very little light. Washed area daily and used Preparation H. After about a month she looked good and put her back outside with the other girls. She is laying eggs again.


Excellent. I would not have thought of that for taking a hen out of lay (dark environment) but would be great to give time to heal. I'm not sure how the Prep H works on a prolapse, since Prep H is for vericose veins in the anus (the nature of hemorhoids), but whatever works.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Prep H helps reduce the swelling.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Okay, i will keep watch on her and update you guys


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

I think she is okay now, layed another fine egg. Still havent seen her poop but I honestly haven't spent much time on watching them I've been awfully busy with schoolwork.... maybe I'll set up a chair out there so I can do my work out there. Nature helps everything right? Haha


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes...but when we mess up what nature does, it can mess up everything.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, I hate cuttin down trees. I convinced my neighbor to not cut his down yesterday coincedentily. I love going outside to hang out in the sun, it clears my mind of everyhtng


----------

